# newbie from Florida



## flswamper (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello to all. Just got back into archery after a long lay off. Picked up a slightly used Martin MOAB a couple of months ago and finally got it tuned and ready for next season. I enjoy building my own arrows (my old bitz jig still works perfect) . This forum is a wealth of information, I have to limit myself to how much time I have been spending here!


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* flswamper. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

flswamper said:


> Hello to all. Just got back into archery after a long lay off. Picked up a slightly used Martin MOAB a couple of months ago and finally got it tuned and ready for next season. I enjoy building my own arrows (my old bitz jig still works perfect) . This forum is a wealth of information, I have to limit myself to how much time I have been spending here!



Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the threads listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7558477&posted=1#post7558477

Joe B.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:wav:

Welcome to AT


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

*Welcome to AT*

Always glad to have another Floridian in the mix!!


----------



## flswamper (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info Zenarch. my bitzs is 20 yrs. old and i just got the nock receiver to due cock fletch up. I'll look into the zenith.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

flswamper said:


> Thanks for the info Zenarch. my bitzs is 20 yrs. old and i just got the nock receiver to due cock fletch up. I'll look into the zenith.


I don't understand why shooters continue to think they need a different nock receiver to do cock vane up, etc. THIS IS TRUE ONLY IF YOUR NOCKS ARE GLUED ON TO THE SHAFT BEFORE YOU FLETCH. Most nocks just push on and can be turned to any position you want AFTER you fletch. Even if you use glue on nocks, you should fletch the shafts with the nocks just pushed on and then glue them where you want after the fact.
Joe B.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!!!


----------



## flswamper (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

